# Grafik verlinken (gesammte Homepage)



## Joyce (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...

Folgendes:
Ich habe für meine Homepage eine Grafik erstellt (gesammte Homepage)
und diese dann mit Image Ready gecuttet. (Navigationsleiste, Mainframe, einzelne Buttons, usw.)
Dann habe ich alle Teile (html-datei und bilder) hochgeladen...
Meine Frage: wie teile ich dies nun auf? *g*
Also ich bräuchte einen Code?! um die 3 verschiedenen "Grafik-Teile" (Header, Mainframe & Navigation) zu bestimmen/einzuteilen...

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Gruss, 
Joyce


----------



## Smirnoff (15. Mai 2004)

wie wärs mit frames?


----------



## Joyce (15. Mai 2004)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht,
aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das hinbekommen soll?!
Es sind ca. 30 bilder.... (buttons, main, usw.)
Und der main ist mit einem Rahmen umsehen...
Also nicht wie die "normalen" ... ( zb. die eine Hälfte Navi, die andre Main)...
Ausserdem will ich, dass es genauso bleibt (also keine Linien usw.)

Ich weiss nicht genau wo und wie ich nun weiter machen soll...
Könntest du mir vielleicht ein Beispiel geben?

Gruss,
Joyce.


----------



## Smirnoff (15. Mai 2004)

also ich hab auf meiner homepage auch mit frames gemacht. hier 
die navigationsleiste besteht aus mehreren bildern
insgesamt hab ich die index seite in 4 frames eingeteilt. des mit den linien kannst du auch abschalten.
könnte höchstens mit 30 bildern kompliziert werden aber für was brauchst du 
so viele bilder?


----------



## Joyce (15. Mai 2004)

>> Wozu brauchst du soviele Bilder?

Ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass ich das ganze mit Image Ready gecuttet hab...
Jedes Detail (hat mir ein Freund erklärt)... also jeden einzelnen Button, den Main, die Navi-Leiste, das ganze Zeug drumrum usw. das wären dann 31 Bilder 
Ich könnte die Buttons zwar auch mit einer ImageMap verlinken... aber dann würde ich ganz durcheinander kommen... 

Könntest du mir vielleicht sagen wie ich das mit dem Frames machen könnte?

Gruss,
Joyce.

PS: ich hätte gerne, dass der Header über der Navi und dem Main ist, 
also dass die Navi nicht durchgehend bis oben hin ist.


----------



## Smirnoff (15. Mai 2004)

also des mit n frames is n bissle kompliziert wenn du noch nix damit gemacht hast...
aber du kannst ja mal bei selfhtml  vorbeischaun und dir des durchlesen. falls du sonst noch fragen oder probleme damit hast schreib einfach...


----------



## Joyce (15. Mai 2004)

Nee, Nee *g*
Ich kenn mich damit schon aus... hatte das ja davor 

Meine Frage ist nur: soll ich das ganze jetzt wieder cutten, jedoch nur in 3 teile? Und dann in die verschiedenen Frames einbauen?


----------



## Smirnoff (15. Mai 2004)

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab dann hast du nur die navigationsleiste mit 
bilder gemacht oder?
wenn ja dann würde ich die homeseite in zwei spalten teilen und dann mit dem
table befehl beispielsweise die bilder untereinander anordnen.


----------



## Joyce (15. Mai 2004)

Ja richtig 
Also die Navi Leiste ist eine Grafik und die Buttons auch.
Die kann man ja mit dem Image Map verlinken...

Damit diese eine Ränder "unsichtbar" sind... was muss ich da eingeben? border=0? 

Gruss,
Joyce.


----------



## Smirnoff (15. Mai 2004)

mussch einfach nur 
<table> 
oder
<table border="0">
eingeben

edit:
oder meinsch bei den frames?


----------



## Joyce (15. Mai 2004)

Ja bei den Frames, also dass dieser Scrollbalken und die Linien nicht mehr zu sehen sind...


----------



## Smirnoff (15. Mai 2004)

da gibts die funktionen

border=0, frameborder=0
beide um den rahmen zu unterdrücken (bei netscape und beim i-explorer)

framespacing=0
um keinen platz zwischen den einzelnen frames zu lassen

scrolling="auto" , "no"
scrollleiste einblenden wenn nötig oder garnicht


----------



## Joyce (15. Mai 2004)

okay. danke. und wie füge ich die nun ein?
einfach nur: 
<border=0, frameborder=0>  
?

Gruss,
Joyce


----------



## itseit (17. Mai 2004)

Weiter kannst du auch mit Tabellen oder PHP arbeiten


----------



## Joyce (18. Mai 2004)

Das kann ich aber nicht 
Ein Freund von mir meinte auch, ich sollte mit Tabellen arbeiten,
aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das aufbauen soll :/


----------



## itseit (18. Mai 2004)

Leider weiß ich nicht wie die Grafik aus sieht, falls es eine möglichkeit gibt sie mir zu schicken, dann schicke sie an tobi_city@web.de


----------



## Joyce (18. Mai 2004)

Hab dir die Grafik geschickt =)


----------



## itseit (18. Mai 2004)

Nun kannst du auch mit Inlineframe arbeiten welches aber nur ab Internet Explorer 5.5 funktioniert und auch nicht bei Netscape funktioniert. Hast du vielleicht ahnung von css?


----------



## Joyce (18. Mai 2004)

Nein, nur etwas von Html...
Ich arbeite mehr im Themenbereich Grafik-Design 
CSS kann ich daher nicht...

PS: ich hab aol & opera


----------



## itseit (19. Mai 2004)

Gut, dann rate ich die Tabelle - ich überlege mir mal was ob es nicht auch mit einem frame und einer tabelle geht - ich schreibe es dir dann wenn ich weiß wie es geht


----------



## Dragsnaff (20. Mai 2004)

hi 
 arbeite dich am besten in  tabellen rein, wenn man es einmal kann ist das einfach ich habe damit meine homepage auch gemacht. Tabellen sind deswegen auch sehr gut du kannst so viele und egal wo sie machen.
So kannst du deine Internetseite sehr gut gestalten. 
Die Homepage habe ich nur mit Tabellen und Bilder aufgebaut:


gruß dragsnaff  

ps Vielleicht hilft dir meine Internetseite weiter schau dir den quelltext an.fantasy-world


----------



## itseit (20. Mai 2004)

Nartürlich sind Tabellen einfach, aber seit ich vor euinem halben Jahr mit CSS angefangen habe - finde ich daeine Seite mit CSS viel besser aus sieht, man kann alle objekte da hin legen voman will.


----------



## da_Dj (20. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich schon lese "4 Frames ..." mei o mei ... sowas machtm an maximal mit 'nem IFrame [am besten ganz ohne] Tabellen, CSS, Div Container, nur bitte keine Frames ...


----------



## itseit (21. Mai 2004)

hier der quellcode:
<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2" width="552" height="574">
<tr >
<td colspan="2">blood frozen</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>navigation</td>
<td>frei</td>
</tr>
</table>

jetzt muss du nur noch die td - navigation auf die richtige größe stellen und den rest der tabelle auch weiter muss du noch als hintergrund bild auf die seite das bild machen



> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> *Wenn ich schon lese "4 Frames ..." mei o mei ... sowas machtm an maximal mit 'nem IFrame [am besten ganz ohne] Tabellen, CSS, Div Container, nur bitte keine Frames ... *



Nein auf keinen fall mit iframe - da iframe nur mit internet explorer und da erst an version 5.5 funktioniert



> _Original geschrieben von Dragsnaff _
> *hi
> arbeite dich am besten in  tabellen rein, wenn man es einmal kann ist das einfach ich habe damit meine homepage auch gemacht. Tabellen sind deswegen auch sehr gut du kannst so viele und egal wo sie machen.
> So kannst du deine Internetseite sehr gut gestalten.
> ...


der link muss heissen http://www.fantasy-world-page


----------



## Joyce (21. Mai 2004)

Wie ändere ich die Grösse der Navigation, Header und Mainframe?
...
Und wie kann ich die Tabelle unsichtbar machen?


----------



## itseit (21. Mai 2004)

usichtbar - <table border="0"> - das heißt der rand ist gleich null
Größe
schreibst du entweder in td oder tr 
beispiel: <td width="90%" height="10px">- du kannst die größe in pixel und prozent angeben. Width ist die breite und height die höhe aber geht auf die seite von selfhtml unter http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/index.htm dieser link fürt dich direkt zu tabellen - dort steht alles zu tabellen in HTML


----------



## Dragsnaff (21. Mai 2004)

du hast recht aber ich habe die seite sowieso raus genommen weil ich noch voll viel dran bearbeiten muss, habe leider keine Zeit.

gruß dragsnaff


----------



## itseit (21. Mai 2004)

ja das stimmt es braucht sehr viel zeit eine page zu machen


----------



## Joyce (24. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe 
Hab mich nun mal an Tabellen rangesetzt...
Nur weiss ich nun wieder nicht, wie ich die links (navi) in den main bekomme...da sich diese immer in einer neuen Seite öffnen.
Hier mal der Quelltext:


```
<html>
<head>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="format.css" >

<script>
<!--
function BlurLinks(){
lnks=document.getElementsByTagName('a');
for(i=0;i<lnks.length;i++){
lnks[i].onfocus=new Function("if(this.blur)this.blur()");
}
}

onload=BlurLinks;
-->
</script>
<script src="datumuhr.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#000000" text="white" topmargin="10" marginheight="10"  leftmargin="10" marginwidth="10"  onload="window.setTimeout('datumuhr()',1000)">

<div align="center">

<table bgcolor="#000000"  cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" width="730" >
<tr>
<td width="100%" ><table  cellspacing="1" cellpadding="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td align="right"  width="100%" colspan="2" bgcolor="#000000" class="leiste">
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" >
<tr>
<td valign="top" align="right" ><form  name="anzeige"><input size=10 name="date" class="datum" size="7"></form></td><td>&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
<td align="right"><form name="anzeige2" ><input type="text" name="time" size="7" class="zeit" ></form></td><td >&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
</table>

</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#6e7591" valign="top" width="175" rowspan="3" >

<!--Beginn Menue linke Seite-->
<table  border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  width="175"  >
<tr>
<td ><img src="images/space.gif" width="1" height="72" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" align="center" width="100%" >
<table width="175" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"    id="menu1" align="center" >
<tr>
<td class="rubrik">&nbsp;Men&uuml; </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ><a href="index.html" >&nbsp;Home</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="index.html" >&nbsp;Anfahrt</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ><a href="index.html" >&nbsp;G&auml;stebuch</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="index.html" >&nbsp;&Uuml;ber uns</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td >
<a href="index.html" >&nbsp;Impressum</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="index.html" >&nbsp;Kontakt</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td ><a href="index.html" >&nbsp;Bilder</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="index.html" >&nbsp;Email</a></td>
</tr>
</table>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!--Ende Menue linke Seite-->


</td>
<td valign="middle" align="center" bgcolor="#9198ab" width="100%" height="72"><img src="images/hpbanner.jpg" width="468" height="60" border="1" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#6e7591" class="leiste"><img src="images/space.gif" width="20" height="1" border="0" alt="">Seitentitel</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" bgcolor="#9198ab"  width="100%" height="450" >
<br>

<!-- beginn hauptinhaltstabelle--><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  width="100%" >
<tr>
<!-- abstand links vom inhalt-->  <td width="20" ><img src="images/space.gif" width="20" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td><!-- ende abstand links vom inhalt-->
<td valign="top" width="100%">


Beispieltext:
<br>
<br>


<!-- ende inhalt-->
<!-- abstand nach unten - mehr oder weniger <br>-->
<br>
<!-- ende abstand nach unten-->
</td><!-- abstand rechts vom inhalt-->  <td width="20" ><img src="images/space.gif" width="20" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td><!-- ende abstand rechts vom inhalt-->
</tr>
</table><!--ende hauptinhaltstabelle-->





</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td  bgcolor="#646B84" class="leiste" >&nbsp;<span style="font-size:8pt">&nbsp;Dein Name</span></td><td align="right"  bgcolor="#646B84" class="leiste" ><a href="javascript:history.go(-1);" onMouseOver="window.status='&nbsp;Zur&uuml;ck'; return true" onMouseOut="window.status=''" ><img src="images/b.gif" width="15" height="15" border="0" alt="" style="border:solid 1px silver" align="middle"></a>&nbsp;<a href="#" onMouseOver="window.status='&nbsp;Nach oben'; return true" onMouseOut="window.status=''"><img src="images/t.gif" width="15" height="15" border="0" alt="" style="border:solid 1px silver" align="middle"></a>&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
</table></td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>

</body>
</html>
```


-Joyce


----------

